# Fern test



## kellyg (Oct 2, 2014)

An OB patient is seen in the clinic suspecting her membranes have ruptured.  The provider performs a fern test, can this service be billed? What is the appropriate CPT?


----------



## Cmama12 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, a fern test is Q0114


----------

